# Petronous was Green 01Aug



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Got a phone call at 1130pm by my bud Rich asking if I wanted to go fishin.... of course I said yes! Hey then said get ready we're leaving in 20min and headed to the rigs!!!!! Um holy crap 10-4

2am on the water at 35knots I must say those bean bags are glorious! We pull up to the Petronous and started jigging away!!! Up until the 2nd hour of daylight it was almost non stop action with small black fin and 1 yellow fin. And of course our biggest yellow threw the hook seconds before the gaff shot!

By 10am we gave the jig a rest and bottom droped in about 500ft.... luckily enough to pull a couple small golden tile fish

This was my day off well spent with a couple of friends. We all got to jack up some tuna and Im sure we will be doing it again very soon, with better results. We learned alot on this trip and will add somethings to our repertoire next trip and maybe cutt some other things out.

Until next time tight lines and good fishin


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Not bad Limit. Not bad at all.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's what we like to see.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nothing like a last minute success story, way to go capt!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

1 of my main goals this season is to get a solid YFT by way of Popper.... that to me is #1 on the priority list. Ive had the tuna fever for the last month and its only growing hahahah

Kinda just learning as I go. The above report was the first time any of us went out that far

Anyone have any good suggestions for tuna poppers... preferably balsa wood for long casts is my thoughts, but ill take any advise.... im no tuna professional lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh and Tile fish... yea we some how caught 2!!!! in our eyes that was a complete success story because we had no numbers and just decided to drop in 500ft in some random spot literally + again none of us caught a tile before hahahaha

Any preferred depth? I was thinking to try 700ft next go around and see if we cant find anything bigger


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats how you'll find a lot of your deepdrop spots. Just bomb it and see what comes up. 

I would look at 700' and deeper on tiles.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't be scared to fish big baits either.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Thats how you'll find a lot of your deepdrop spots. Just bomb it and see what comes up.
> 
> I would look at 700' and deeper on tiles.


Yea!!! We are literally just scratching the surface of this whole blue water game.... and taking our fishin to another level.... it would seem as though deeper is better for larger fish at this point. Its a big pond out there lots of stuff to explore.... but the hard is what makes it great!!! Time to learn a whole new ball game!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Don't be scared to fish big baits either.


Sorry to bug you Joey

But what would you have in mind..... squid obviously worked.... is there a tile fish candy per say.... maybe a large boston, blue runner / bonita strip ?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

In regards to poppers, the best I have used I made myself. Cedar and poplar blanks glued together, and a cheap harbor freight lathe. Lots of fun and cheap! You won't cry as bad when you get broke off. Airbrush and put a clear epoxy on them and they work awesome. The brown colored natural one was the best of the bunch. That shape seems to work the best. Have caught blackfin, yellowfin, and amberjack on them. Amberjack are the most fun to watch blow up on a popper, they are terrible at it and miss 3 out of 4 times but when they hook up hang on! Throwing popper for tuna is my favorite type of fishing! Talking about it gets me fired up, I need to go again bad.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Only thing I've ever used is squid and bonita or aj's(yeah, I know). Stay in contact with the bottom, dragging if you will. I really don't fish for them much though. I prefer grouper and barrel fish.

The tile is great eating though.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

For tiles, cut Bonita strips are my favorite bait, just be careful when you cut them so they taper and won't spin on the way down and make a big mess. 700 to 800 ft is the best I've found, flat mud bottom near the nipple and 131 hole just drop and drift until you get hit. You can also manually catch big tiles and grouper that deep with a really long heavy knife jig. Huge workout and you need flat seas and no current but it's fun! You earn your meat that way.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

FenderBender said:


> In regards to poppers, the best I have used I made myself. Cedar and poplar blanks glued together, and a cheap harbor freight lathe. Lots of fun and cheap! You won't cry as bad when you get broke off. Airbrush and put a clear epoxy on them and they work awesome. The brown colored natural one was the best of the bunch. That shape seems to work the best. Have caught blackfin, yellowfin, and amberjack on them. Amberjack are the most fun to watch blow up on a popper, they are terrible at it and miss 3 out of 4 times but when they hook up hang on! Throwing popper for tuna is my favorite type of fishing! Talking about it gets me fired up, I need to go again bad.


I forgot about this. I remember reading your posts about the homemade poppers. Pretty cool.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

lim with tuna I've always caught small yellow and black jigging never any very large tuna (not that it is impossible because I've seen some larger YFT on a jig) best luck is finding them in the water column and chunking imo... if marking large fish while chunking use a live bait (threadfin or hard tail)... lighter leader and smaller hooks if the water is clear and you aren't getting the bites... also the chunking wll bring them up and if you see them chasing the bait up top and greyhounding... time to throw the popper


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I appreciate the heads up and tips stauty its noted in the memory bank!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

We didnt do any chumming or chunking this trip.... should have! Everyone was too busy gettin jiggy with it


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Only thing I've ever used is squid and bonita or aj's(yeah, I know). Stay in contact with the bottom, dragging if you will. I really don't fish for them much though. I prefer grouper and barrel fish.
> 
> The tile is great eating though.


Thanks Joey
1 mo thang....

In 700ft of water what size lead do you like to use?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

if you ever want to learn some great techniques on how to do it you gotta go to Venice and take a charter... yes it's expensive and a long haul, but the amount you can learn from those guys is unmeasurable if you are just starting out... plus if you catch it right you'll have enough tuna to last you for a long long time

If you want to go let me know I have several friends I grew up with that are captains and hands down there that'll put you on the fish


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> if you ever want to learn some great techniques on how to do it you gotta go to Venice and take a charter... yes it's expensive and a long haul, but the amount you can learn from those guys is unmeasurable if you are just starting out... plus if you catch it right you'll have enough tuna to last you for a long long time
> 
> If you want to go let me know I have several friends I grew up with that are captains and hands down there that'll put you on the fish


Ive been sayin that!!! Tryin to get a group together to do a overnighter.... but thats much easier said then done.... nobody wants to fork up that kind of money......needless to say if split between 4-6 people I would!!! 

I would even do a international trip to Ascension Island or Chesterfield Island.... if I had a group ready to spend the money


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thanks Joey
> 1 mo thang....
> 
> In 700ft of water what size lead do you like to use?


Depending on current, 5-7lbs.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Where do you find a 7lb block of lead.... or are u just adding 1's to the 5


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ive been sayin that!!! Tryin to get a group together to do a overnighter.... but thats much easier said then done.... nobody wants to fork up that kind of money......needless to say if split between 4-6 people I would!!!
> 
> I would even do a international trip to Ascension Island or Chesterfield Island.... if I had a group ready to spend the money


there's no need to fly 1/2way aroudn the world when you can catch the same thing in venice... except the dog tooths... my friends at VooDoo I believe charge $1500 + fuel... so split between 4-5 people that's about $500 each w/tip


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Where do you find a 7lb block of lead.... or are u just adding 1's to the 5


there used to be a guy on here that was selling custom made deep drop weights... Chunk of stainless with a washer welded to the top... he'd make em 3-5-7#


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> there's no need to fly 1/2way aroudn the world when you can catch the same thing in venice... except the dog tooths... my friends at VooDoo I believe charge $1500 + fuel... so split between 4-5 people that's about $500 each w/tip


The dogtooth, GT''S, Black Jacks, and every other fish..... alot more poppin goin on:thumbup: you know me I enjoy casting 10,000 times a day lol


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Depending on current, 5-7lbs.



And how about 1 mo thang. can you give me some good numbers ?
And how about 1 mo thang. can you tell me what your exact set up is ?
And how about 1 mo thang. have you ever deep dropped with the Matrix Shad ? I bet it would work.
Sorry Josh, I couldn't resist.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> The dogtooth, GT''S, Black Jacks, and every other fish..... alot more poppin goin on:thumbup: you know me I enjoy casting 10,000 times a day lol


we have a yellow version of a black jack/gt in our waters here lol... and they will crush a topwater


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jcasey said:


> And how about 1 mo thang. can you give me some good numbers ?
> And how about 1 mo thang. can you tell me what your exact set up is ?
> And how about 1 mo thang. have you ever deep dropped with the Matrix Shad ? I bet it would work.
> Sorry Josh, I couldn't resist.


Ha!

I never dare to ask anyone anything that would take away from their next trip.... although I do ask for simple riggin techniques, we were all tought something and then learned new stuff on our own.

Remember Im brand new to this..... so excuse me for being excited and very curious 

PFF and its members know a little more about this then I do... im sure u do to. But Im not goin to ask anymore questions..... ill figure it out eventually all I got to do is keep goin fishin hahahaha


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Petronius was all green water.ensco 8085 was good water but not much going on


----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been throwing Frenzy Tackle Angry poppers with success for years, they are bulletproof and heavy enough to throw a mile:thumbup:


http://www.frenzytackle.com/popper/popper.html


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

When we went to Venice 6 people = $500 a piece, which included two nights lodging in the cabins at Venice Marina, and vehicle fuel.

Drove, slept, fished, slept and came home.
Great trip with good friends.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sea Donkey said:


> I've been throwing Frenzy Tackle Angry poppers with success for years, they are bulletproof and heavy enough to throw a mile:thumbup:
> 
> 
> http://www.frenzytackle.com/popper/popper.html


Ive heard goid things about those frezys


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ive heard goid things about those frezys


We caught 3 out of the bunch we caught on em.they didn't float but cast pretty far


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> When we went to Venice 6 people = $500 a piece, which included two nights lodging in the cabins at Venice Marina, and vehicle fuel.
> 
> Drove, slept, fished, slept and came home.
> Great trip with good friends.


So what was the name of this trip/charter/lodge..... that sounds awesome


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tatsoul2 said:


> We caught 3 out of the bunch we caught on em.they didn't float but cast pretty far



They dont float..... so i guess u just have to keep it moving.... thats strange id thought that they would float!


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> They dont float..... so i guess u just have to keep it moving.... thats strange id thought that they would float!


Yeah for shits and giggles we put 2 behind the boat 100 yards back and trolled em behind the boat at hull speed just working them back and forth.c aught the biggest fish that way and caught 2 more .everyone was to wore out to cast anymore


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The stock hooks on the frenzy poppers are crap, or at least they were unless things changed recently. If you buy some definitely get some strong trebles to replace them with. Probably split rings too.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tatsoul2 said:


> Yeah for shits and giggles we put 2 behind the boat 100 yards back and trolled em behind the boat at hull speed just working them back and forth.c aught the biggest fish that way and caught 2 more .everyone was to wore out to cast anymore


Hahahahaha 

I hear that
Man jiggin poppin and catchin will put a man in his place quick..... but thats cool that yall found a way! It makes sense, it was acting just like a surface teaser.... interesting and awesome thanx for sharing


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah I was tired of drifting to the fish.driving the boat and navigating the current and setting up for the drift.I just cut the motors and drifted into em.seems like the motors scared them off every time.was had to get close to em.
They would pop out behind the boat 100 yads every time


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> So what was the name of this trip/charter/lodge..... that sounds awesome



Here is the video Stephanie made:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/team-tuna-town-must-watch-video-119137


Here is the cabins / trailers on stilts we stayed in:

http://www.venicemarina.com/10_accommodations.htm


And the guide was Eddie's co-captain Mike Pitman on the Twin Vee.

http://fishvenice.com/boat

Eddie showed up by us that day on the Contender, and boy were they a rocking a rolling. The Twin Vee Sweet!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dam yall had a blast.... well worth the money Id say! Thank you for sharing If you ever decide to go again and need a extra head let me know hahahaha Id jump on it! Not too many of my friends would do something like that....

I feel as though I could learn alot from a trip like that, the knowledge and knowhow is well worth the 1 person share..... take it back to our boat and it would just add to our success in our next blue water adventure... thats world class fishin in my book and phenomenal eating!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report with pix. A lot of meat. nice
Whyme


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Killed it! Fantastic last min job guys!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

WhyMe said:


> Great report with pix. A lot of meat. nice
> Whyme


I love Sushi!!!! Tuna especially*** my entire share of the fish was gone by day 3 hahahaha we basically split the meat into 3rds even though there was 4 of us.... 1 guy doesn'teat fish hahahaha

I pretty much ate sushi and seared tuna fir lunch and dinner for 3 days straight..... and loved it


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Just got a new poppin setup..... to go next to my jig setup.... all I need now is a deep drop electric and trollin rig and ill have my 4 corners covered


----------



## Double Creek (Oct 2, 2009)

We went with Capt. Eddie Burger a few October's ago, fishing behind the shrimp boats.. Caught 3 100+ yellowfin and so many blackfin I lost count. Great Captain!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Double Creek said:


> We went with Capt. Eddie Burger a few October's ago, fishing behind the shrimp boats.. Caught 3 100+ yellowfin and so many blackfin I lost count. Great Captain!


What is his website


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> What is his website


That is who we went with, his website in my post, third link down.

http://fishvenice.com/boat


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

https://www.voodoofishingcharters.com/

http://www.mgfishing.com/

these are the two companies that I know captains on. Went to high school with 4 guys that run boats for these 2 companies


----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)

+1 on fishing with Capt Eddie, been fishing with him for years with not one complaint :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sea Donkey said:


> +1 on fishing with Capt Eddie, been fishing with him for years with not one complaint :thumbup:


Lets see some war pictures


----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)

He can catch more than tuna if the bite is dead


----------



## Sea Donkey (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I fished with Mitch Thelogos with Deep South Charters 2 years ago. We did 2 days in a row. I will say the Frenzy popper scored the largest fish at 128# YFT and a live Hard tail got the second largest fish 118#. I know I learned a ton on that trip and have applied it both out of Pensacola and in the Bahamas and scored both places. Yes it was about $500 a piece per day (4 paying people on the boat) but was well spent VS what it would have cost to figure out this stuff on my own. It is super addictive and even more so dangerous to the bank account. I know I have spent more than the price per pound for Tuna but loved every minute of it and can't wait for the next trip. 
Good luck and stay safe out there.


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

I really want to catch tuna!


----------

